# 99 Altima problems



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

On Friday I bought a 99 Nissan Altima. I am new to Nissans, so aftr driving it one day the SES light came on. Took it to autozone and read a P0325 knock sensor, after researching this seems to be a common problem. I also noticed after stopping it will idle at 1500 for a few seconds then drop to a normal
idle. The I also noticed I was leaking oil or tranny fluid, underneath o would say the dashoboard to get a visual or a few on he's from the front wheels in the middle.

Should I be concerned about the knock sensor and should I take it to a Nissan dealer to have it checked out.

It's a 5sp with 157k miles.

I did search o the topics but I wanted another opinion.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

my knock sensor code and catalytic converter code come on all the time,i reset my computer,and now its been off a while,the knock sensor senses engine vibration,and is held in place buy a bolt holding it firm if bolt becomes loose,light comes on,the sensor is hard to get to its by the oil filter,you have to use an open end wrench to tighten it,i just used needle nose to tighten a little,NO LIGHT NOW,they dont go bad,just get loose iver the years,mine is a 99 also


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey man, i have a 2000 se 5 spd, the fluid leak that ur discribing sounds like the transmission imput/output shafts,(where the cv axle goes into the tranny) i have the same problem with mine. at 189k i replaced the tranny and it still leaks, not much but its there. id say if it is profusely leaking and really bothering you, replace the cv shafts and the imput seals, if its tolerable just fill it up once a mont, just domt let it go dry. my alti now has 220k on it and still runs like a top.


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

I have been checking everyday and I finally checked the fluid coming out, it has a blueish tint and is oily but it doesnt smell like engine oil. The leak is closer to the driver side front wheel.


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

Ok it appears the leak is coming from the driver side front axle, and I believe it is tranny oil. Also, how can I check the level of the manual transmission fluid it has been doing this for a week and I havent checked the level.


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, the fluid fill/check port is almost directly below the battery on the foreward most side of the transmission. There you will find a 3/8 drive male plug 3/4 to an inch in diameter. Just to clarify( i dont know how mechanically inclined, or how well you know your vehicle) the filler plug is on the the exact opposite side of the tranny where the imput shaft(axle) is located. After finding this and removing the plug, stick your finger into the fill port as you should be able to feel the fluid(using your finger as a dipstick). if u are unable to feel fluid, she's running low. if thats the case, refill with 80/90w to the point of overflow and replace the plug. dont go all Lou Frigno and tighten the hell out of it, use good common sence as u may be doing this again in the future. adding some slick 50, or lucas oil(something a little more viscous) may help slow the leak. Invest in a haynes or chilton manual aswell. or go to chilton library.com for some pics. good luck dude! if you have any more questions about the tranny lemme kno!:givebeer::givebeer:


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

Took it to the garage yesterday, they said it is the bearing where the axle goes into the tranny, it is bad an there is alot of play in the axle, I'm hoping that is the problem. They also noticed the tranny motor mount was bad, which must explain the clanking.

Is the car safe to drive because I drive 70 miles a day and don't have an extra car.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

they are correct, nissans are notorious for imput shaft bearing wear.it probly wont hurt to drive it for a while, allthough the play in the bearing has caused the seal to wollow out allowing fluid to leak. keeping it lubricated is essential.
I was lucky being able to find a transmission @ a salvage yard w/ 500mi on it for $500. a new one will run $1000+ not including labor& a new clutch& refacing the flywheel.It took about 8 hours dropping the thing with a little help getting it mated back up with the engine.
So if it was me, id drive the thing and keep it lubricated. Replacing the mount might be a good thing to do- reducing the play in the shaft and extending the life of the tranny by a little. if you take it to a mechanic, youll probly get fucked, invest in some jack stands,a good jack,a repair manual, a pry bar,PB blaster, and a good set of hand tools. you can easily replace the mount in a day. youl probly come out ahead............. Btw.. what kind of clanking is this?.. a metal on metal? or a thud?


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

Yes the clanking sounds like metal on metal but it is not constant only once in a while I hear it.

I checked the level tonight and didnt feel anything except for on the wall so I added a hole bottle of the lucas 85w I will probably add some more tomorrow just to be extra safe.

The car did come with a limited 3 month warranty and the dealer said that it will be covered, so we will see what happens with that.


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

So after putting in a hole bottle of the Lucas 85w it appears to be leaking more, unless the problem is getting worse.


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

HA HA it may be because the fluid level was below the inputs.


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

I got the axle seal replaced today and after spending $200 to get it fixed, what do ya know, its still leaking... could it have anything to do with a bad rear motor mount. What else should I check?


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

the motor mount has little if nothing to do with it, like i said before,the imput/output shaft bearings have a tendancy to wear. and when they wear, rather than the shaft smoothly spinning around its axis, it is wallowed out to more of an elipse, thus creating a gap in the seal from its eccentric movement allowing fluid to leak. therefore, seals wont do much good if you are trying seal something that has an "orbit" to a nice round tranny case.
As I said, if the leak is not bad enough, endure the process of checking/filling the fluid once a week, it wont hurt the car to leak, it will hurt it if run dry........ So if this has become something that pisses you reeeely bad, come off some of that stimulus money and buy a new tranny, of not just be mindful of the fluid level...... these cars are extremely reliable and will pay for itself if properly maintained. unfortunately you've blessed yourself with one that has a leak.


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

The car is still leaking, but I have been dealing with it, only have to refill it once every 1-1/2 months, the only other question i have is when I put on the heat or AC, i get this pssshhh sound every so many minutes, even screeching sometimes when I turn it on, any guesses as to what this is?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "pssshhh" sounds is probably the AC compressor clutch cycling on and off. The "screeching" could be a loose drive belt.


----------



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

Well, its been over a year and the car is still running fine. However, I need to get it inspected and the SES light is throwing a P0400 EGR valve malfunction and of course the knock sensor. I have cleared the codes but the light comes back on after about 65 miles. I want to fix everything I can cause I need the car to last a few more years. It has 180K miles on it now. I need a motor mount, which I believe is the cause of the knock sensor because i hear a clanking. As far as the EGR valve, do I just need to clean it or replace it?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

mikebuchter said:


> Well, its been over a year and the car is still running fine. However, I need to get it inspected and the SES light is throwing a P0400 EGR valve malfunction and of course the knock sensor. I have cleared the codes but the light comes back on after about 65 miles. I want to fix everything I can cause I need the car to last a few more years. It has 180K miles on it now. I need a motor mount, which I believe is the cause of the knock sensor because i hear a clanking. As far as the EGR valve, do I just need to clean it or replace it?


Mike,

I would try cleaning the EGR valve before considering replacing the part. Here's how you would check to see if your EGR valve is bad:

First, locate EGR valve. Place the vehicle in park. Apply the emergency brake. Start the vehicle. Allow it to warm up.

Find the EGR plunger mechanism. The EGR valve plunger meters the exhaust gas recirculation by opening and closing.

Manually rev the engine and check for plunger operation. A plunger stuck open or closed indicates EGR valve problems. Replace the bad EGR valve. EGR valves cost anywhere from $187 from the stealership to $138 for the exact same part from OEM Nissan parts sites such as nissanpartszone.com

Good luck with your repairs man!


----------

